# Arrays



## Windows10 (23. Jan 2016)

Ich gehe in eine Informatik HTL und kenne mich aber bei folgendem Teilbeispiel nicht aus!!
Teilbeispiel, siehe Dateianhang!!!

Wie soll man die Methode Count aufrufen?
Wie kann man so eine Tabelle ausgeben?


----------



## Bitfehler (23. Jan 2016)

Eine Ausgabe im Konsolenfenster kannst du bspw mit _System.out.println("Ausgabe");_ erzeugen.
Wie du die count-Methode aufzurufen hast, kann ich dir nicht sagen, da es sich wahrscheinlich um etwas vorgegebenes handelt und ich die Methode nicht kenne. Allgemein, aber so wie andere Methoden auch aufgerufen werden (Siehe Java-Grundlagen)


----------



## Windows10 (23. Jan 2016)

Bitfehler hat gesagt.:


> Eine Ausgabe im Konsolenfenster kannst du bspw mit _System.out.println("Ausgabe");_ erzeugen.
> Wie du die count-Methode aufzurufen hast, kann ich dir nicht sagen, da es sich wahrscheinlich um etwas vorgegebenes handelt und ich die Methode nicht kenne. Allgemein, aber so wie andere Methoden auch aufgerufen werden (Siehe Java-Grundlagen)


Ja, aber wie kann man so eine Tabelle erzeugen?


----------



## Bitfehler (23. Jan 2016)

Was hast du denn bisher programmiert?

Laufe durch das Array mit einer Schleife und gebe bei jeden Durchlauf eine Zeile aus.


----------



## Windows10 (23. Jan 2016)

Bitfehler hat gesagt.:


> Was hast du denn bisher programmiert?
> 
> Laufe durch das Array mit einer Schleife und gebe bei jeden Durchlauf eine Zeile aus.


Ja, aber es soll eine schöne Tabelle werden ( siehe eingefügtes Bild bei der Frage)


----------



## Bitfehler (23. Jan 2016)

Dann benutz doch bspw "\t" in der Ausgabe oder String.format


----------



## Windows10 (23. Jan 2016)

Bitfehler hat gesagt.:


> Dann benutz doch bspw "\t" in der Ausgabe oder String.format


Wo muss ich den einsetzten, wenn ich in der Tabelle (in der ersten Zeile) Augen           Anzahl         Prozent stehen haben will?


----------



## Bitfehler (24. Jan 2016)

Ok, Beispiel:

```
public static void ausgabe(){
        System.out.println("Ich bin eine Ausgabe");
        System.out.println("Ich\t bin\t eine\t Ausgabe");
    }

Ich bin eine Ausgabe
Ich     bin     eine     Ausgabe
```


----------



## Joose (25. Jan 2016)

@Windows10
Hier ist auch etwas Eigeninitiative gefragt!
Solche "Tabellen" sind einfach nur Text mit einer entsprechenden Anzahl von Leerzeichen dazwischen.
Wieviele Leerzeichen man braucht hängt dann eben immer vom Text ab und muss errechnet werden. Oder man verwendet vorgegeben Methoden um Strings zu formatieren
http://examples.javacodegeeks.com/core-java/lang/string/java-string-format-example/

EDIT: Und in der Angabe steht doch schon wie die Methode aufzurufen ist.
Sie hat einen einzigen Parameter (ein Array) und ein Beispiel Array inkl Ausgabe ist auch schon angegeben. Jetzt musst du nur noch die Methode schreiben und in der main aufrufen.


----------

